# Daisie Mea popped! pics page 5



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So today we did blood draws on everyone before vaccinating, and I was teaching someone how to draw. Well, they asked about hooves, and daisie is the easiest to work with so I grabbed her and when I spun her around, I noticed she has a bit of discharge going, and ligs are way low compared to this morning.

This is my last prego girl of the season - and I can't wait. It has been a long year with many ups and downs, and I really need the break so that I can regroup.

Wish me luck! (I really hope she waits till tommorrow - I dont want to be up all night with her!) I could tell last night either she has 1 REALLY big kid or twins this time. I could feel the hardness of a kid on both sides of the budda belly without really even pushing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop*

good luck to you...... :sun: It sounds like she is really close,,,,,,, :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop*

Sending good thoughts for a quick and easy delivery...TOMORROW! I bet you'll get gorgeous twin girls!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Here are some pics that I took of Daisie a few hours ago - no more goo coming out - so we will see - ligs are a little there still - but not much.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Wow she is sunken around the tail! Looks like she is ready to go soon. Good Luck. :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Well, I just went out to check her before bed. She has a little bit of ligs left, no discharge, but I gave her a BoSe injection just in case.

So this girl was a FF in March of this year. This pregnancy was an accident.

I put her in the milk stand to give her some grain - and I am 100% confident that there is at least twins - but I am thinking there is a possibility of trips. Her poor belly looked like an alien was going to come flying out. There is a hard mass and I can feel bone on her left back side of her spine by her hip bones. One hard mass on her right side 3/4 of the way down, and it really felt like another hard mass infront of the udder and to her left a little. I am not for sure though - but I would not be surprised. They were definately fighting for room tonight. I have never felt that much moving around in any of my goats before. It was the coolest thing. I sat there for about 15 minutes just feeling softly and laying my hands on her sides while she ate!

Will let you know more in the morning!

Allison


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Well Allison how is she doing today? Any babies?

OK did I read that correct that she delivered in March? So did she get bred right after she delivered? She looks great. :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

This morning she is just as happy as could be - still pregnant. Booger that she is! LOL! She tried to run to food this morning, but this poor old girl just can't anymore.

This is my girl that I got September of last year. She was severly overweight, hooves were aweful, and she was a bully. She had horns and within hours of getting to my place, was getting stuck in the fencing and being beat up.....So I sent her to a friends to have her horns banded and she would come home when she quit trying to put her head in the fence. Well, she got bred there. She had a single buckling (Semper) on March 6th. He passed away about 3-4 weeks later - we think he had a heart condition, as his heart rate never went down after disbudding and he passed a week after. Not for certain though.

So then my buck broke the fence, jumped down 8 feet and bred everything he possibly could. He was one that if a girl was not in heat, they would be within an hour with him - he was amazing in that respect.... well he obviously got her - darn it. She was not in a "state" that I wanted her bred.... she lost alot of weight with her first kidding and was starting to put some back on. So I have been watching her closely. Giving her extra snacks and grain. She really is a sweet girl.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

She reminds me of Flicka. Her coloring and build are very simular


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Wow she is looking big,,,very sunken too!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

funny thing is is that she has looked that way for some time! I really thought that she was going to deliver in August the way she was looking - LOL! At least I know that the babies are ok after last nights experience!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

So it looks like the banding of her horns was successful. Did it take a long time? I was wondering about how effective that was. I have a buck with scurs, I was thinking maybe I'd band them, but I'm such a coward!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Banding worked - I didn't like it at all - but make sure if you band that you have a disbudding iron on hand. If they break them off (as she did) before they are reay, they bleed terribly.

As much as I hate banding, I did band my Boer does' horns on Friday. They were becoming so mean with the other goats, that it was that or they were leaving. I found a hole on my older nubian and have seen them pitching the kids (almost lost one last spring from her doing that. He had a mouth full of grain and got the wind knocked out of him. Thank god I was there). So, we are going to nip this one!

It will take about 4-8 weeks to complete the process, but it will be better in the long run.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

she does look close,,,,, :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

For banding the horns can you just use a castrating band or is there a special kind you need to get. I would really like to try that on one of our goats, but not sure if it's worth doing if something goes wrong.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

I think the bands are the same but I'm noy sure.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

yes, I use the elasticator bands. I put two bands on and on the bigger horns, I use a dremmel with a cut blade and cut a nitch in the horn as far down as it can to hold the bands in place. Also, I change the bands once a week so that they do not get to loose either.

It really is easy, especially if you have a milk stand!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Allison, Daisy Mae looks like my Bootsie! Only Bootsie has a longer neck...it's the nigi in her.

She does look ready to go soon, Praying for a healthy delivery.

The only 2 here that are hornless are the 2 reg. nigi's...and the horned ones do ok with them, they are very nice with the babies too. :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

oh my boer girls are just mean!! Especially the older momma, boots. She scoops the babies up in her horns and pitches them. or tries to stab everyone.

I am sure hoping she kids. I have a lady coming up to look at my nigerian and I would rather sell her one of Daisie's kids 

Allison


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Nothing much to report tonight. Her tummy looked like a circus tent with her spine up top and the tarp coming out to a flat round circle. It was weird. I put her on the milk stand to give her some grain and check her, and ligs are just barely there, but can still feel them, and could feel at least 2 distinct kids in there. She ate real well and off to eat hay.

Let you know in the morning of any changes.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

9/16 am update - NOTHING to report..... she is finding WAY to much humor in this!

However she couldn't jump up on the milk stand this morning - she had to have the hiney lift to get there and it is only about 8 inches high! Silly girl. I let her eat her grain and then forage while I was feeding both pens - so she was very happy.

Hubby came out to leave for work (I am going in on my own today) and he was like - dang she still hasn't had the babies - what the heck is she waiting for??? I wish I knew the answer to that! LOL!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

kelebek wrote- "Hubby came out to leave for work (I am going in on my own today) and he was like - dang she still hasn't had the babies - what the heck is she waiting for??? I wish I knew the answer to that! LOL!" Don't we all!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

he is getting in on the waiting --- what fun!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

She popped yet? LOL


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Allison, Any news yet?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Well Nothing - this is KILLING me!!!! :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair:

She can't get up the 8-10 inch high milking stand, so she puts her front legs up and then has me lift the back end so that she can eat her grain in the AM and PM.

She is very content, but slow. Ligs are 2/3rds gone I would say and sometimes mushy - sometimes a little hard. Very sunken, definately dropped, and the kids are beating the HECK out of her insides! I feel so sorry for her everytime I see her they are kicking. These are going to be some fiesty ones! Her poor spine is sticking out as all the weight is under her.

So I went to fiascofarm and looked at their due date calendar. IF gabriel bred her she would have been due yesterday (anyone know if that calendar is day 145 or day 150??) so if she doesn't have them in the next couple days - they are definately Joe's - as Gabe was at his new home!!! Woo Hoo! Means I might have to keep a doeling! Oh heck - hubby is going to freak! :shocked:

So hopefully I will just come home tonight and find babies! Doubt it though!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

My goodness. I hate it when they are that big and have trouble moving around. I just feel so sorry for them. 
Here is to finding babies tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Thanks Lori - but I am definately not expecting anything! LOL!

When we get home from work - I go in and change and grab a clean milking container. Then hubby and I go out to the barn, where I check on the Nigis born last week and mom and then I go out to get ready to milk. Every night and morning hubby asks - "any new ones running around?" and my response is always "nope - still fat!" :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Allison, I'm pretty sure the FiasCo Farm calculator ios for 150 days....so my guess would be that for as big as she is and her udder hasn't exploded...you got "Dirt" babies coming!!!! So if the clculator gave her due date as yesterday...150....she could still go in the next 5 days and they could be Gabriels OR Joes....theres a 10 day window....145-155 so in the next 5 days she will be hitting the 145 mark with Joe and if she holds out til next week you can be pretty sure they are Joes.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

crap - more kids I may have no choice but to keep - LOL! :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Since hubby is getting the goat bug .....maybe he should name them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

good idea ...................Liz :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*



kelebek said:


> crap - more kids I may have no choice but to keep - LOL! :shrug:


 OH that is to bad. :slapfloor:

Yep no matter what the DH say, they can not hold back their excitement from those babies. My DH loves them at about 2 weeks to 4-5 months. After that he does not care. He told me that he wished they would stay that young forever. I told him if that was the case we would never get rid of them. You know what he said? That's ok. :question: WHAT, SURE.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Well nothing to report for last night or this morning - except -

I got yelled out by Daisie this morning - which - I probobly deserved! 

I have been letting her out while I milk my other girl, so that she can get some extra grain. Well she ate her grain last night and then started grazing, so I decided to let her stay out for a bit. Well, I forgot she was out - ALL NIGHT!

So this morning, I got grain, came around the corner to let them out. She is standing at the gate waiting to be let back in with the herd. When I said her name - she turned her head yelled at me and then looked back at the herd.

Now I was T-O-L-D!!!! :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

:slapfloor:

thats to funny :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Isn't if funny, you do know when they are mad at you, they do let you know. Well it sounds like it was a good thing that she did not kid last night. She would of REALLY let you have it. :GAAH:

So did you give her some extra loving to make it up to her this morning? You know that is all that would make her happy. (isn't that the same with all females?) :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Oh would I ever have "got it" had she kidded. Not to mention the coyotes are starting to move in for winter.....

I tried to love on her - give her more grain - she would have NONE of it, and just wanted back with everyone else! :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Take her for a walk... maybe that will make her pop. lol

Lets go girl! :hair:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

yah, thought about that! LOL! i have lots of little hills! hehehe! And one REALLY big hill! She just is holding on for something - not sure what yet!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

9/18 pm

Daisie's udder has doubled. Her ligs are about 2/3rds gone and babies are moving big time. Still thinking that there is three and hubby thinks so also. He was feeling the kids moving and kicking around - fighting for a place to lay.

WIll give an update in the morning - but you know my luck she is going to have them while I am looking at the new buck tommorrow and then I have someone coming up to look at my Reg Nigi buckling tommorrow afternoon - oh man!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

9/19 am -

Nothing more to really speak of. She is taking her time - making me go crazy, and well - I'll just keep waiting - LOL!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

bet there are :baby: :baby: . is she a Nigerian or a Pymy? ~ Talitha ps. I know when my does are about to kid because they get really friendly, stop eating, about four-five hours before the actual event. The minute they come up to me and start trying to lick my face, I put them in the barn, grab a good book and wait for the showdown.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

 Babies soon!!! Anything to report??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

9/19 pm

Just got home and done feeding. Daisies ligs are all but gone. Only could feel them when she tried to head butt the dog for smelling her grain. Her udder is beautimus, but no discharge.

She will probobly have them tommorrow since I have to help a friend move furniture that I promised I would do 2 weeks ago.

Will give you updates as they come. I think I will get up in the middle of the night and check her.

Allison


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Babies soon! Yeah!  :stars:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Go toward the bright light-go toward it!!!! NOW!!! :ROFL: -Gosh I wanna see some baby pics! :stars:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

It looks like we may be having babies together. A very nice birthday present if I do say so myself. 
crocee


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

lucky people!! i wish mine would explode already!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Everyone is waiting on their goats to kid and I am waiting on mine to get bred :roll:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

o.k. THEY NEED TO POP! I need to see kids because mine aren't going to pop till Dec./Jan. :hair:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

Went out about 3 hours ago, and she is ticked that I have her in a stall with Joy and her twins. No babies yet, ligs were definately gone.

I am going out right now to take some pics of one of the twins for a potential buyer, so I will let you know what is going on......

I don't want to go to my friends today


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*



alyssa_romine said:


> Everyone is waiting on their goats to kid and I am waiting on mine to get bred :roll:


Same here lol


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

im special!! i have both

breeding three does now, one is due now, and i still have two boers to breed and two or three nigies... anybody want babies in april or may? haha


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

I am trying to wait till at least next month to breed. Feb is way to cold for me to be sitting out with the does all the time. But it is soooo hard to wait! :hammer:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

i'll have my barn by february so i should be ok.. and its usually not too bad here. i'm breeding for NDGA nationals in may so i bred my super moms now so their kids are older and my super milkers for march/april the boers are going to be bred for may babies for restaurants and for anyone who wants a show wether


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

waterr sack--------------- b back


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*



kelebek said:


> waterr sack--------------- b back


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea, the last pego about to pop - pics added!*

i feel kinda dumb.. i had to read that like 4 times but YAY BABIES SOON


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea popped! pics soon*

1 buckskin buckling (first born) 1 black/white with 1/2 belly band doeling. Thinking there might be another one.

Pics soon!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea popped! pics soon*

Wahoo! :stars: :stars:

That was fast!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea popped! pics soon*

I really really think there is another in there. She is not trying to push - just taking care of the two - but it sure feels like it.

SHould I go in? Never done that before - can someone help me out! I am going to take the laptop to the barn - hopefully the signal will reach and I can get internet there.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea popped! pics soon*

No don't go in yet. Give her about 40 minutes. Thats how long I waited with Anna. Anna gave me Sugar, took care of her and then about 40 mins later popped out two boys. One right after the other.

If you do want to go in then just remember to clean everything up good, if there is time and you can!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea popped! pics soon*

same here. wait 30-40 minutes then glove up and go in


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea popped! pics soon*

:leap: Congrats!! They sound adorable! Can't wait for pics!! Agree w/ the others...just give her some time, if there's another, it will come within an hour.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea popped! pics soon*

Alright .........................good news ..congrats. :leap:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea popped! pics soon*

Great! Can't wait to see pics.  :clap: :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea popped! pics soon*

First one born at 10:20 am second one about 10:25 am (pst)

I am in the barn, she is on the other side of the wall from me. She is taking care of the kids real well, no placenta yet. talking to the kid up a storm.

I have a pen injection out here for her incase I do need to go in. she is doing so well. her first time delivering was in March with a single - so I am glad that she is doing well.I had checked on her, fed one pen, checked on her again to find a bubble. Went to feed another pen, came back to the buckling out, but her just staring at it. She didnt get the sack off or anything. Cleaned his face, he screamed, she went to town cleaning. Then stood up couple minutes later, and plop, then went back to cleaning the boy - never even gave the girl a look. Cleaned her completely - then she wanted to check out the doeling.

they are very cute.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea popped! pics soon*

DEFINATELY another kid in there. it is moving around and kicked me........

I don't have any sterile gloves here - and I am 45 minutes each way from town. no pitocin either. Only BoSe and Viatamin B complex. Oh and pen.

I think i am going to take my shower (was suppossed to be in spokane - 1 hour away - about 30 minutes ago!)

will give you an update after the shower.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Daisie Mea popped! pics soon*

Don't worry about the gloves being sterile. When I had to help Dawn there was no time to wash up. I just went in and got those kids out. But it is better if you can wash your hands and her back end before going in. Since she has had two kids already she will probably be pretty open in there. It's really not hard to get in, it's just weird to figure out how the kid is coming.

It's a good sign that the kid is kicking. He/she is prob trying to get into position now that he/she has room. I wouldn't worry yet.

Congrats again!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisie Mea popped! pics are here pg 5*

Buckskin is :boy: Black and white is :girl:














































Have an AWESOME pic of the doeling coming out in her sac if anyone wants to see..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute Cute Cute!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Very cute! Is their only 2?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am 90% sure that there is another on in there. I am going to go check on her in a few


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Yay :leap: YAY :leap:YAY :leap: :dance: :stars: :girl: :boy: ? :baby:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :girl: :boy: Hope the third comes along soon.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, they are adorable!!! :stars: :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok. If you think you need to go in wash your hands, make sure your nails are short, when you go in you won't have a whole lot of room but since she has had 2 already it will be easier. If you feel a leg try and feel to see if it is the front or back. It is best if you can get the two front legs and the head and pull. Don't worry if you don't have gloves go in with clean hands. I personally would give her pen after. Hope that helps if you go in. You will do fine. - Sara


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

k - going out to the barn.....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll be waiting for an update.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

k - we are good. She is passing the placena - and I think what i felt were her insides - but that was weird!!!

thanks all!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

ok glad to hear it all went well.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*FINALLY* I am glad that you were there for this. Congratulations, they are just adorable.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Awwww they are so cute. We/re still waiting here. Maybe Pickles is too hot and shes waiting for the snow at Christmas. I really wish she would hurry up and get with the program.
crocee


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

still waiting here too.. LUCKY


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats on the :girl: :boy: That's great! They have very nice colors!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison....it is great that she went while you were still home...and that you were ready to go in if she needed you...Beautiful babies too....I especially like the black/white doeling.


So who do ya think did the deed?? Gabe or Joe? If Joe did it, she would be at 149 today....if it was Gabe she would be at 154.......I think it's more likely that these kids are "Dirt Babies"


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they are Dirty babies also. 

Liz, the first thing I thought of when I saw the black and white doeling was "Thank god Liz lives so far away" :ROFL: Now isn't that a thought to think when you FIRST see a kid! LOL!

They are both doing great. We just got home and I checked on them. They are VERY social and come right up to me without worrying about a thing - must recognize my smell from being born.

I already have people in mind that I have emailed to see if they want them or not - so we will see. I may not be keeping any of them this season - Mica, the AGS Nigerian doeling might be sold - I had someone begging me for her - and since I want to get a bunch more hay incase we have another bad winter - it might be a good idea to let her go. We will see though.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

they are sooooo cute!!! Congrats


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Alyssa, 

did you get all my messages this morning?? I was on my cell texting you what was going on - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison...you are so right about that, though hubby and I were discussing my Bailey....she's my last one for awhile...I think with 2 retired hayburners and 4 producing I've reached my limit......not to mention the 3 boys :slapfloor:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, cute kids!!!! Glad all are doing well. Now, you need to come over and tell my does to start liking the boys-so I dont have to have does kidding at the May show. None of my does are interested in the bucks yet.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

See, I said you'd have kids first! Very pretty btw! Congrats.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh. . . how beautiful! After reading all the bad birthing stories, it is nice to see one that has such a happy happy ending. 

Congrats to you and the mom. Give Joe a cigar. They look adorable!


----------

